# E2M - E2 Metals



## System (8 November 2016)

E2 Metals Limited is an Australian exploration and development company, focused on advancing the Neavesville epithermal Gold and Silver Project, located in the Huaraki goldfield of New Zealand's North Island. The Company's portfolio also includes the advanced Mount Hope gold project in the Cobar basin of NSW.

It is anticipated that E2M will list on the ASX during December 2016.

http://e2metals.com.au


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 December 2017)

53mm at auction ......top shell


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 December 2017)

....for a reverse entry ....cheap at sub .12's ?


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 February 2019)

accountant buys in ...always interesting when accounting firms step in on small at-market scrip
 last morningstar report shows 54MM at auction

#shell


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 February 2019)

54mm at auction avail to trade, 7.4gpt news


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 February 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190207/pdf/442fmw10hwnzqh.pdf54mm at auction avail to trade, 7.4gpt news, recent deep pocket investor account firm digs in


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 February 2019)

.
gpt annoc 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190207/pdf/442fmw10hwnzqh.pdf

major shareholder january 
https://simplywall.st/stocks/au/mat...e2-metals-limiteds-asxe2m-major-shareholders/


----------



## Knobby22 (7 February 2019)

Good start


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 February 2019)

old stuff, but good stuff:


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 February 2019)

in the above post scrip 54MM

morningstar updated scrip avail at market to 61MM


----------



## Joules MM1 (14 February 2019)

stuff

 *Acacia*‏ @*acacia_exec* 23h23 hours ago
#*E2Metals* $E2M has appointed Alastair Morrison as a NED #*AcaciaExecutives* #*BoardAppointments* #*ASXAnnouncements* #*ASX*

https://smallcaps.com.au/e2-metals-improved-gold-silver-grades-sampling-veta-blanca-prospect/

https://www.investsmart.com.au/shares/asx-e2m/e2-metals-limited


https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/e2m


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 February 2019)

soph bought at 15mm  taking avail scrip to 76mm avail at market and that soph likely take their % on the next "substantial" release ....limited amount at the offer and the larger sizes in the sell que are from players  who like to yank the offer then re-apply ....just a silly game 

interesting transacted auction today (relative volume size)


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 March 2019)

slowly getting upto prospectus issue ($80MM,  40mmscrip @ $0.200) so we should see volume appear there from shakey holders

now Hauraki is done and Argentina expedition is underway it appears to be attracting the 
socmed "psst hey mate" crowd which will add short term upside pressure....so more sell volume is good thing to allow price to ascend


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 March 2019)

thanks @gbgirl for the link

*Nearology! E2 just found surface gold and silver 20km from AngloGold’s giant Argentina mine*

stockhead.com.au/resources/e2-bends-over-picks-up-high-grade-gold-and-silver-in-argentina-and-shares-are-soaring/



> By December the company had also decided to exit its flagship Neavesville gold and silver project in New Zealand because of “significant uncertainty” regarding exploration and mining in the region.
> 
> Then last week, two investors bought nearly 30 per cent of the explorer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 March 2019)

E2M Todd Wiliams said:
			
		

> ..a local geophysical contractor Geofisica Argentina SA is onsite and the planned gradient array and Induced Polarisation surveys over all priority areas have started with results expected in *mid-March*.”



https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190227/pdf/4430hqr2p0hxm4.pdf


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 March 2019)

20c options exp today

and auction goes to 20c

nice


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 March 2019)

Could E2 Metals Limited’s (ASX:E2M) Investor Composition Influence The Stock Price?
https://simplywall.st/stocks/au/mat...vestor-composition-influence-the-stock-price/

hat tip to @Haplo for this find:


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 April 2019)

even with tiny vol - hard to climb a ladder when the rungs are missing


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 April 2019)

admittance: too subtle !


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 April 2019)

finally finished closing out pos today, judicious selling recently suggested to me not a  lot inground, could be wrong and it could be something, low script at market should keep pricing lofty compared to peer


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 April 2019)

still looks good, altho i'm flat on it pre-assay, it's the low scrip at market that makes it still worth watch


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 December 2020)

thought i'd add something to this thread as it's my top pick in the 2021 competition and because so many
have already contributed to this (checks notes) um thread...ok coz no one has contributed to this thread and um.....

tightly held, more assays in the new year, could be a splash or  crash after the news release dash-for-cash etc etc


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 October 2021)

scrip at market upto 148mm
still tight ish


05/10/20219:06 am AEDT                                   Gold and silver assays confirm Malvina discovery                                28


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 November 2021)

> 16m at 15gpt Au, 22gpt Ag at new Andrea Sur discovery
> 22 November 2021
> E2  Metals  (E2  or  the  Company)  is  pleased  to  announce  the  discovery  of  significant  gold
> mineralisation from the first scout holes at Andrea Sur.


----------



## finicky (22 November 2021)

Oowee







Good one @Joules MM1 🎯
Also T Locantro pulls off another one (#5 on his cal 2021 list of predictions)


----------



## greggles (22 November 2021)

Assay results look promising. Some very high grades close to the surface. The two holes were drilled 120 metres apart, so it can be inferred that there is probably quite a bit of gold at Andrea Sur. Follow up drilling should be interesting.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 May 2022)

Eric Sprott now substantial shareholder on E2 Metals’ register after $8.5m raising
					

Legendary North American investor Eric Sprott has become a substantial shareholder in E2 Metals (ASX: E2M) after taking a large chunk of a new $8.5




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 May 2022)

that took a while .... 17 March; a  placement of new fully paid ordinary shares to institutional and sophisticated investors. Strong support was shown for the Placement from a broad range of high quality, domestic and international institutional investors, including renowned global investor Eric Sprott who will emerge as a substantial shareholder.  The $8.5 million and was done at 17.5c, plus attaching option on 1:2 basis, exercisable at $0.26 to expire on 31 March 2024.

Sprott announced his 8.61% holding a few weeks ago.


----------

